# Knee pain really affecting my ability to ride my horse.



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,

I made a post months back about having really painful knees while riding, i ride on trail in a dressage saddle and my horse is fairly wide, I however am very petite.

Over the past few months i've tried loads of different things, i've changed stirrups to the jointed kind, i wear knee braces and i try really hard to stretch my legs while riding.

I got back from a ride, roughly 2 hours, on Thursday and both my knees were very swollen. I've been resting and icing them but even a small amount of exercise like walking makes them hurt. My riding buddy was really disappointed i wasn't riding this weekend.

I'm going to see my chiropractor tomorrow morning to fix my back after my horse bucked on Wednesday and i'm going to ask him to take a look at my knees.

Does anyone have any experience with injuries received while in the saddle under normal riding conditions? I could understand if i'd fallen and banged something but it's been a while since my last fall. The pain started behind my knee caps and now i get pain in both my kneecaps, down the inside of both knees and down the outside of both knees, so it's an all encompassing sort of pain.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You've already done a lot of things to help w/this problem. Asking a professional is now the next step-hope you find an answer & it's an easy fix.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a cranky knee myself. Finally had surgery last year and while I am not crippled like last year and my foot isn't turning in any longer, it can still be cranky.

Take Osteo Bi-Flex. Honestly, I thought it was bunk. A friend got tired of my ****ing and moaning that my leg hurt and brought me some. OMG it worked within hours - she had said to give it 2 weeks. 

I was riding in an Aussie saddle that had the stirrups like English stirrups. I now have an endurance saddle with turned leathers and it doesn't bother my knee. Hope it gets better.

Also, have your knees looked at by an ortho doctor. I had actually hurt my knee years ago and it has always had issues. I did ice it on a regular basis, wore a brace...blah blah blah. Nothing helped like the surgery and Osteo which I started taking about 3 months before the surgery.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am wondering if staddling the horse is a bit of a stretch for you with your petite stature. Children tossed on big horses often have this complaint.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if a western saddle might help. Also, get down every half hour and walk 5 minutes. This will help a LOT>


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A different saddle might be a huge help - I somehow dont see a dressage saddle as having the support for trail riding and I find getting off to walk at intervals really helps my knees


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> You've already done a lot of things to help w/this problem. Asking a professional is now the next step-hope you find an answer & it's an easy fix.


Yeah, that's what i thought and since i was already going to the chiropractor i thought i'd ask him first. Then i can go find an ortho dr if he has no answers.



QOS said:


> I have a cranky knee myself. Finally had surgery last year and while I am not crippled like last year and my foot isn't turning in any longer, it can still be cranky.
> 
> Take Osteo Bi-Flex. Honestly, I thought it was bunk. A friend got tired of my ****ing and moaning that my leg hurt and brought me some. OMG it worked within hours - she had said to give it 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely going to get them looked at, i can't even kneel without them protesting, it's getting a bit annoying now. I'll also look into the osteo bi-flex. 

I don't think i can remember actually ever injuring my knee, this feels like something that's come on gradually. Yes, my one riding friend is sick and tired of me complaining too, i mostly only complain after we've ridden as i'm limping into the barn. 



Saddlebag said:


> I am wondering if staddling the horse is a bit of a stretch for you with your petite stature. Children tossed on big horses often have this complaint.


It most likely is, most kids are bigger than me it would seem. I'm 5ft, my horse is 16.1hh and on the wide side. What i really need is a good slim pony.



tinyliny said:


> I wonder if a western saddle might help. Also, get down every half hour and walk 5 minutes. This will help a LOT>


I tried that, i rode my friends horse in her western saddle and i've ridden others in their western saddles too. It honestly didn't make much difference; now the damage might have already been done by that point so changing the saddle won't have helped. 

I'll see what my chiropractor says and then maybe go see an ortho dr. I'd hate to miss out on the last few months of riding before winter comes along and i come up against the issue of raynauds and wanting to chew my own hands off to stop them hurting.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

jaydee said:


> A different saddle might be a huge help - I somehow dont see a dressage saddle as having the support for trail riding and I find getting off to walk at intervals really helps my knees


Well i did just buy a new saddle unfortunately so if i do decide to do trail and dressage i might have to look into a different saddle for on trail. 

I would totally get off and walk but i can't get on my massive horse from the ground :/ esp. since my knees are so wobbly right now, i might not have the strength to haul myself back up.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

phoenix said:


> Well i did just buy a new saddle unfortunately so if i do decide to do trail and dressage i might have to look into a different saddle for on trail.
> 
> I would totally get off and walk but i can't get on my massive horse from the ground :/ esp. since my knees are so wobbly right now, i might not have the strength to haul myself back up.


 Its why I made sure I bought a small enough horse this time - I can haul myself on her without having to search out a log or high ground I can stand on !!!!
Mind you when I get off to walk I look like 'the missing link' between apes and man for a while till the knees loosen up


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I also have knee pain while riding, I find that if sometimes, especially on the trail, I really brace my feet into the stirrups, that puts a lot of excess strain on my knees and when I get off I can't even walk. It seems I do it more when I'm nervous.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a friend was horse shopping she kept eyeballing the big horses and she's 5' on a tall day. Finally I told her it was her responsibility to get back on her horse when trail riding with others and sometimes on a ride we have to dismount. She's happy with her 14.2 arabian.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I too would get paralyzing pain from ankle to knee so I didn't know the origins of the pain. I'd been in an auto accident at 16 and really whacked my knees on the dash, which swelled like soccer balls for a few days. After that riding english became almost impossible. My feet had a max time of 20 min in the stirrups then I had to kick them free. I switched to western with the longer stirrup which helped a bit but wound up riding with a long stirrup, When my legs hung down, the bottom of the stirrup was at my instep. This worked and I could still keep my heels down.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> When a friend was horse shopping she kept eyeballing the big horses and she's 5' on a tall day. Finally I told her it was her responsibility to get back on her horse when trail riding with others and sometimes on a ride we have to dismount. She's happy with her 14.2 arabian.


Very wise. Do you think this means that when I am in my 70's I will be riding a shetland?
I quite like that idea and not so far too fall either lololol:lol:


----------



## fastforty (Feb 7, 2012)

I started having knee pain a few months after I began riding regularly. I was able to nip it in the bud by wearing an ace bandage around the offending knee while riding. If it still acted up afterwards, I'd wear one of those cheapo knee brace/sock/thingies from walmart that night & the next day. 

I _thought_ it was all about riding because when I didn't ride for 4-6 weeks I had no problems with the knee. Barn cleaning time came around & the increased activity/labor set the knee on fire again. Turning 50 next week & keeping an ace bandage within arm's reach all the time


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

phoenix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made a post months back about having really painful knees while riding, i ride on trail in a dressage saddle and my horse is fairly wide, I however am very petite.
> 
> ...


I would suggest for you to go see your GP to have your knee assessed to make sure there isn't anything serious going on.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I started having problems with my knees back when I was endurance racing, using an all-purpose English saddle. I switched to an endurance saddle with the endurance stirrups (wide bottoms and padded) and voila! no more knee problems! Now I can even use a Western saddle as long as I use those stirrups, any kind of thinner stirrup and the knee pain is right back.


----------



## Lanny Collins (Mar 30, 2012)

Before spending a fortune on a chiropractor you might try to do some things to sort out cause and effect. My knees used to bother me so I put stirrup straights between the fender and stirrup to eliminate the need to twist the stirrup.
1. Can you ride bareback? If so this will eliminate the stirrups and need to keep your legs in a particular position. Bareback allows you to have more movement and you can actually raise your knees up to ride like a jockey.
2. You mention your horse is wide. Do you have a friend with a horse that is more narrow that you could ride to see if any difference.
3. Make sure your stirrups are not too high. Try adjusting to different heights.
4. Wear pants that are loose. If you wear paint on pants it restricts your ability to move freely.
5. You might want to take a joint pain pill before you ride.
6. Side saddles are not popular any more but if you can't find a more narrow horse to try this may be an option. Loose clothing would be required and probably need to rent the saddle. This would be last resort.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I also have knee pain while riding, I find that if sometimes, especially on the trail, I really brace my feet into the stirrups, that puts a lot of excess strain on my knees and when I get off I can't even walk. It seems I do it more when I'm nervous.


Maybe i do this, i'm not really sure. I do try to stretch out when i can and wiggle my feet to stop getting pins and needles.



Saddlebag said:


> When a friend was horse shopping she kept eyeballing the big horses and she's 5' on a tall day. Finally I told her it was her responsibility to get back on her horse when trail riding with others and sometimes on a ride we have to dismount. She's happy with her 14.2 arabian.


Yes, i realize this. I used to be able to get on him from the ground when i bought him 6 years ago, in fact i had too since he wouldn't stand at the mounting block. I guess if i really had to i'd be able to scramble up on him if it was a real emergency, it would hurt like a beast but if i put a stirrup long enough i probably could.



Saddlebag said:


> I too would get paralyzing pain from ankle to knee so I didn't know the origins of the pain. I'd been in an auto accident at 16 and really whacked my knees on the dash, which swelled like soccer balls for a few days. After that riding english became almost impossible. My feet had a max time of 20 min in the stirrups then I had to kick them free. I switched to western with the longer stirrup which helped a bit but wound up riding with a long stirrup, When my legs hung down, the bottom of the stirrup was at my instep. This worked and I could still keep my heels down.


I've tried a western saddle on a friends horse and found that just as uncomfortable. 



jaydee said:


> Very wise. Do you think this means that when I am in my 70's I will be riding a shetland?
> I quite like that idea and not so far too fall either lololol:lol:


My friend i ride with has a 13hh pony, he's so tiny and cute, i should have got one that size. He is spunkier than my big horse though and has a tendency to rear.



fastforty said:


> I started having knee pain a few months after I began riding regularly. I was able to nip it in the bud by wearing an ace bandage around the offending knee while riding. If it still acted up afterwards, I'd wear one of those cheapo knee brace/sock/thingies from walmart that night & the next day.
> 
> I _thought_ it was all about riding because when I didn't ride for 4-6 weeks I had no problems with the knee. Barn cleaning time came around & the increased activity/labor set the knee on fire again. Turning 50 next week & keeping an ace bandage within arm's reach all the time


Yup, after i'd had pain for a few rides i got 2 knee wraps and wear them on every ride, it made a difference for a while but sadly it's not helping any more. Also while i do stand all day at work i haven't done stall cleaning for over a year now. 



My2Geldings said:


> I would suggest for you to go see your GP to have your knee assessed to make sure there isn't anything serious going on.


I saw my chiropractor this morning and when he moved my right knee it was grinding and clicking all over the place. He's not sure what's going on but is going to try a few things to see if they help. Not sure i like the trial and error approach.



Silent one said:


> I started having problems with my knees back when I was endurance racing, using an all-purpose English saddle. I switched to an endurance saddle with the endurance stirrups (wide bottoms and padded) and voila! no more knee problems! Now I can even use a Western saddle as long as I use those stirrups, any kind of thinner stirrup and the knee pain is right back.


I'll look into endurance stirrups or maybe just get rid of the stirrups all together.



Lanny Collins said:


> Before spending a fortune on a chiropractor you might try to do some things to sort out cause and effect. My knees used to bother me so I put stirrup straights between the fender and stirrup to eliminate the need to twist the stirrup.
> 1. Can you ride bareback? If so this will eliminate the stirrups and need to keep your legs in a particular position. Bareback allows you to have more movement and you can actually raise your knees up to ride like a jockey.
> 2. You mention your horse is wide. Do you have a friend with a horse that is more narrow that you could ride to see if any difference.
> 3. Make sure your stirrups are not too high. Try adjusting to different heights.
> ...


Well i already have to see the chiropractor on a regular basis because of my back so i just added the knees to the appointment. He's not sure what's going on so is going to try a few things and get xrays.

I can ride bareback, would i ride my horse bareback? no. He's a bucker, not a great combo really. My friend who has a tiny narrow horse would let me ride him but i ride with her and her horse isn't great alone. She might ride my horse but she's a bit scared of him because of the bucking. I've adjusted stirrups to all different heights in my quest to find a solution. I do wear riding breaches but they're pretty loose, i've lost weight since i bought them. I take pain killers before i ride and after. Funnily enough i tried to get a clinic together at my barn to try out sidesaddle this year but there wasn't enough interest to get the teacher out.


----------



## Lanny Collins (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe you have identified the problem, the horse. If a horse is too rough riding to ride with a bareback pad (most have a hand hold) then you are probably getting bounced around and putting excess stress put on your knees. If you had a wet saddle blanket before you got on it may solve your problem. The horse would act like a horse instead of a nut.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Gosh he does sound like a handful. He could well be some of your problem, I wonder if you are subconciously gripping with your knees in preparation for the bucking?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Chiropractors are not physicians. You need to go see your GP and have them probably have you see a specialist.


----------



## Lanny Collins (Mar 30, 2012)

I suspect the horse is either causing the back problem or at least aggravating it and preventing it from healing. It may look like a couch potato can ride a horse but actually one needs to have muscle, balance, and conditioning. A horse is powerful and when they bounce you around your body absorbs the shock and one has to be in very tip top shape for it not to do damage. There are too many good horses (smooth riding) out there to ride a log wagon. I would recommend you look at gaited horses. Either a tennessee walker or paso fino would be easier on your body. I have rode qtr horses all my life because I had cattle and was around cattle but since I have passed the 50 year mark I'm converting over to mules and gaited horses. At the same time I have started into harness horses so when I don't feel like riding anymore I'll convert over to harness full time. Only bad thing is not too many trails that can handle a wagon.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

My knee started aching reading this. I can sympathize. I've tried several different kinds of saddles. No real luck. I am more comfortable in a western saddle with my stirrups set a little long. 
I just bought an endurance saddle that has a leather seat but cordura fenders and nylon stirrup leathers. That helped a bit too. I did think the seat on the saddle was a bit hard for an endurance saddle so I started looking on ebay for a cushion. I came across one ad where the seller mentioned the cushion on the seat actually helped with knee pain. Well I guess it can't make it worse so it's worth a try. It was a real sheepskin pad so you can probably come up with the auction by searching sheepskin and knee pain.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The style & seat of your saddle,stirrup length can make difference. Some saddle are flatter not as deep seated some people ride better in certain styles/brands as effects your whole riding seat/posture.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I've got terrible knees as well. Went to the doctor after a winter of EXTREMELY painful pins & needles feeling in my knees - told me I was possibly showing early signs of arthritis. I was 17yrs old at the time. 

I wear knee braces on both knees when doing anything that will put stress on them. Standing around at work all day, going riding, doing anything work-out related, etc. I surprisingly don't have to wear them when I clean stalls... they don't bother me then. I would advise looking into a GOOD pair of knee braces to really hold your tendons together & give extra support. It doesn't completely stop the pain in my knees but I notice a considerable difference when I forget to wear them. And I actually hurt more when I ride in my Western saddle as opposed to my Dressage saddle. The stirrup leathers on my Dressage saddle give me more freedom to crank & twist my knee to try and loosen it where as the fenders on my Western saddle kinda hold it in place (and then deaden the leg). Like someone else mentioned I would talk to your GP as well to figure out what's causing the pain. Also, do you workout or do any knee exercises? When I was doing Judo my knees were MUCH stronger & able to handle a lot more roughness than they can now since I've been off for a year. 

Also, I wouldn't ride for as long. No medicine in the world & knee braces combined are going to make my knees feel better after a 2hr ride. I know I'd be hurting _bad_. My left knee will actually go dead from the knee down. You have to put your own health ahead of riding. Not saying you should stop - I definitely haven't, but just cut down on the long rides. 

These are the braces I use so I can really crank them tight. Non-hinged since you can't ride in hinged ones (well you could try...):


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Lanny Collins said:


> Maybe you have identified the problem, the horse. If a horse is too rough riding to ride with a bareback pad (most have a hand hold) then you are probably getting bounced around and putting excess stress put on your knees. If you had a wet saddle blanket before you got on it may solve your problem. The horse would act like a horse instead of a nut.


I could ride him with a bareback pad, he's actually got a lovely smooth trot, he just tends to loose his head occasionally and throw in a sneak buck; it's very rare now a days that he does that but it does happen. What do you mean a wet saddle pad? could you explain this more?



jaydee said:


> Gosh he does sound like a handful. He could well be some of your problem, I wonder if you are subconciously gripping with your knees in preparation for the bucking?


He's a nice horse and yes is a bit of a handful occasionally. I know in the past i anticipated the buck but i try to relax on trail now, it makes him more relaxed. I might be gripping, not sure how to test if i am doing it or not.




Lanny Collins said:


> I suspect the horse is either causing the back problem or at least aggravating it and preventing it from healing. It may look like a couch potato can ride a horse but actually one needs to have muscle, balance, and conditioning. A horse is powerful and when they bounce you around your body absorbs the shock and one has to be in very tip top shape for it not to do damage. There are too many good horses (smooth riding) out there to ride a log wagon. I would recommend you look at gaited horses. Either a tennessee walker or paso fino would be easier on your body. I have rode qtr horses all my life because I had cattle and was around cattle but since I have passed the 50 year mark I'm converting over to mules and gaited horses. At the same time I have started into harness horses so when I don't feel like riding anymore I'll convert over to harness full time. Only bad thing is not too many trails that can handle a wagon.


The back problem is mild scoliosis, my heavy school bag when i was young caused this problem. The riding probably does aggravate it so i do get adjusted regularly, so does the horse. I do admit that i'm not in as great shape as i was when i was taking a riding lesson every week, those lessons really push you to work hard and i admit that i don't do that anymore, i do tend to want to relax a bit more when i ride. When my knee issues is sorted i'm scheduled to start lessons again. I've never ridden a gaited horse and would be interested in trying one, i don't have the money for two horses right now, not to board anyway; my parents are looking for land to put their business on and said if they find somewhere i could have space for the horse, in that case i'd have to get another one to keep phoenix company... could be a gaited one 



SueNH said:


> My knee started aching reading this. I can sympathize. I've tried several different kinds of saddles. No real luck. I am more comfortable in a western saddle with my stirrups set a little long.
> I just bought an endurance saddle that has a leather seat but cordura fenders and nylon stirrup leathers. That helped a bit too. I did think the seat on the saddle was a bit hard for an endurance saddle so I started looking on ebay for a cushion. I came across one ad where the seller mentioned the cushion on the seat actually helped with knee pain. Well I guess it can't make it worse so it's worth a try. It was a real sheepskin pad so you can probably come up with the auction by searching sheepskin and knee pain.


I'm more comfortable (feel more secure) in an english saddle. I just got a new dressage saddle with a deeper seat so i'm going to see how that works out. I ride with long stirrups too. I was also looking to get a seat cushion, more to keep my butt warm when it starts getting cold but i might get one sooner.



paintedpastures said:


> The style & seat of your saddle,stirrup length can make difference. Some saddle are flatter not as deep seated some people ride better in certain styles/brands as effects your whole riding seat/posture.


I've tried out different saddles to see how my knees held up. I rode in my friends western, my knees didn't like it. Another friend loaned me her treeless which looks like an endurance saddle, i didn't like the seat or how my legs were positioned, my knees also didn't like it. I rode another friends horse and he had on a gp saddle, it was okay, the horse was bouncy though so it was hard to tell.



SketchyHorse said:


> I've got terrible knees as well. Went to the doctor after a winter of EXTREMELY painful pins & needles feeling in my knees - told me I was possibly showing early signs of arthritis. I was 17yrs old at the time.
> 
> I wear knee braces on both knees when doing anything that will put stress on them. Standing around at work all day, going riding, doing anything work-out related, etc. I surprisingly don't have to wear them when I clean stalls... they don't bother me then. I would advise looking into a GOOD pair of knee braces to really hold your tendons together & give extra support. It doesn't completely stop the pain in my knees but I notice a considerable difference when I forget to wear them. And I actually hurt more when I ride in my Western saddle as opposed to my Dressage saddle. The stirrup leathers on my Dressage saddle give me more freedom to crank & twist my knee to try and loosen it where as the fenders on my Western saddle kinda hold it in place (and then deaden the leg). Like someone else mentioned I would talk to your GP as well to figure out what's causing the pain. Also, do you workout or do any knee exercises? When I was doing Judo my knees were MUCH stronger & able to handle a lot more roughness than they can now since I've been off for a year.
> 
> ...


This past winter i was tested for everything under the sun to try and figure out my raynauds, turns out i had nothing they tested me for except raynauds. They also checked for arthritis and i don't show signs of it. 

I have the exact braces in the photo, they were working for a while but now they only slightly work, i mean it's much much worse if i forget to wear them but i still get pain with them on.

Yeah, i didn't like the way i couldn't move my legs very much in a western saddle, i'm so petite that those fenders just dwarf me completely.

I've told my friends short rides for a while so we'll see how they take that. I know one won't mind since she will just go for more rides with other people too, but the other one might kick up a fuss.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My2Geldings said:


> Chiropractors are not physicians. You need to go see your GP and have them probably have you see a specialist.


Actually some chiros are GP's too. BTW, they are not as a whole "quacks" and spend just as long going to school. Some are "quacks" but so are some GP's.

Pheonix, I had the same problem as you and for me found two issues. One is I have to have my stirrups as long as they'll go plus some. Any shorter and my knees will hurt. This means I'm not riding with a proper knee bend but it's that or not ride at all.

Second thing I did was shift all my weight to the right stirrup. Once my right knee started hurting I would shift all my weight to the left stirrup. Then of course both knees would be screaming at me. To fix that I have to concentrate on my posture and not slop off to one side.

Unfortunately knees take quite some time to heal up once we aggravate them. This means you wont get away with trying something for a ride, determine your knee hurts and move on to the next suggestion. You'll have to stick with whatever you are trying for a bit.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Might be the miniscus which is fixable.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Chiropractors are not physicians. You need to go see your GP and have them probably have you see a specialist.





Darrin said:


> Actually some chiros are GP's too. BTW, they are not as a whole "quacks" and spend just as long going to school. Some are "quacks" but so are some GP's.
> 
> Pheonix, I had the same problem as you and for me found two issues. One is I have to have my stirrups as long as they'll go plus some. Any shorter and my knees will hurt. This means I'm not riding with a proper knee bend but it's that or not ride at all.
> 
> ...


True. I trust my chiropractor though. When i first went to him about 2 years ago it was for shoulder pain that i'd had for years due to a dislocation that was never fixed correctly. I had previously went to my gp about it and she sent me to a physical therapist and it didn't get better. I took myself to the chiropractor and he fixed my shoulder pain by sorting out my back issues (that i hadn't even realized i was having). 

I had my IT bands worked on yesterday, and i've been told to keep riding but only do short rides to see if the therapy is helping. If the pain isn't getting better he's going to xray my knees to see if it's caused by something with my kneecaps. 

I'll see how tomorrow goes and hope it doesn't hurt too badly.



Saddlebag said:


> Might be the miniscus which is fixable.


Could be, i think the chiropractor might be thinking it's this if it isn't IT band related.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Things like Osteo-Bioflex only work if you are dealing with a cartilage problem. I don't have any cartilage left in my knees so my pain is bone pain. My ortho doc has been telling me I need a total knee replacement in the right knee but I've been able to put him off for 15 years so far.

Make sure you stretch BEFORE you ride. Since I started doing that, I've not hurt quite as badly. Also, I take my feet out of the stirrups and let them dangle when I feel my knees start to ache. I flex my feet up and down to work the ache out of my legs before I put them back into the stirrups later on.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I think i'll still have to end up going to see my doctor but my mam (who is a sports massage therapist) finally looked at my legs over the weekend and tried to loosen up my IT bands and so far they feel miles better than they did.

I did ride saturday and it was a painful nightmare since my horse had clearly been taking crack and was a loon for the whole ride, every time he did that sudden stop spook he jerked my knees, i think complaining about this is what encouraged my mam to finally have a look at them. 

Resting and doing ground work is on the cards for the next few weeks.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have terrible damaged knees. I ride with a longer straighter leg and get wider stirrup . they make a wide metal western stirrup with foam pad in them, they are ugly but can help. Bent knees hurt.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol... I've retyped this several times now... New kitten thinks he's a vicious hunter and stalks fingers on keyboards.

Go to your doctor or better yet an orthopaedic specialist. Get X-rays taken or at least an exam by someone who know what they are doing. 

Things like arthritis or patellofemoral syndrome come to mind based on the symptoms. Plus there are other soft tissue injuries that could be the culprit. First step is to get checked out so that you know what you are dealing with and how to manage it.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

stevenson said:


> I have terrible damaged knees. I ride with a longer straighter leg and get wider stirrup . they make a wide metal western stirrup with foam pad in them, they are ugly but can help. Bent knees hurt.


Bent knees do hurt, i agree with you 100%.



KarrotKreek said:


> Lol... I've retyped this several times now... New kitten thinks he's a vicious hunter and stalks fingers on keyboards.
> 
> Go to your doctor or better yet an orthopaedic specialist. Get X-rays taken or at least an exam by someone who know what they are doing.
> 
> Things like arthritis or patellofemoral syndrome come to mind based on the symptoms. Plus there are other soft tissue injuries that could be the culprit. First step is to get checked out so that you know what you are dealing with and how to manage it.



Aww cute. 

I've been looking up ortho drs tonight to see who's in the area.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

So i saw the ortho dr today and his immediate diagnosis is that my horse is too wide... He took xrays and manhandled my knees until they were very painful and then asked how attached i am to my big horse. He said it's a shame i'm attached or i could just trade him in for a smaller size. I've got stretches to do and have to take a few weeks off from riding to let them heal a bit.

I guess when i do go back to riding it'll be on short trails at a slow and steady pace.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Aren't doctors wonderful? They say "Tell me when it hurts". When you go "Owww" they go even further then ask if it still hurts.....

Glad you want and saw him and got some stretches, heres to hoping it helps relieve your knee pain!


----------

